# My new HMPK Male!!! :D



## .hawaii (Oct 8, 2011)

My new Halfmoon Plakat male! 

Since my DTHM passed, I had some extra tank space. Picked em up from the same shop I picked my last HM from. 

He was originally $69, the owner put him on sale for $49, but my buddy is good friends with the shop owner so I got him for $25 










Hes approx. 3 1/2" 

This is my first Plakat and I think hes a beauty


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Is he a plakat or a halfmoon plakat? He's pretty! 25 dollars is a lot to pay for a halfmoon plakat!


----------



## .hawaii (Oct 8, 2011)

Betta man said:


> Is he a plakat or a halfmoon plakat? He's pretty! 25 dollars is a lot to pay for a halfmoon plakat!


I was also wondering that too. I was personally thinking he is just a regular plakat. But the owner is saying otherwise..lol.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

how many fin ray branches? He looks like a halfmoon plakat to me, but I can't really tell by the picture.


----------



## karleee (Dec 18, 2011)

.hawaii said:


> He was originally $69, the owner put him on sale for $49, but my buddy is good friends with the shop owner so I got him for $25
> 
> 
> > WOW-he was for sale for $70??
> ...


----------



## Chard56 (Oct 10, 2010)

He looks like he has 4 to 8 ray caudal branching, plenty for a Halfmoon. Nice but...even if you bought one of mine off of Aquabid it would be 10 or 12 dollars plus $10 for shipping. Even if he was a Halfgiant which is twice as much as a regular Halfmoon Plakat some of mine are 3 plus inches. Maybe it costs more to get them shipped to Hawaii? Maybe you should start breeding them to sell to that store at $8 or $10 a piece and bring the price down for everyone else.


----------



## .hawaii (Oct 8, 2011)

Damn, guys. Thanks for the info..Im so glad I didnt pay too much. I want to start breeding, I just currently dont have the space/time to maintain a spawn, plus this shop doesnt carry a nice variety of females. Ill probably look into getting a nice female from Aquabid, ive been lurking that site for months just admiring the HMPKs and HMs lol.

EDIT: 

It probably does cost a bit to ship here, the owner of the shop travels to Thailand a few times a year to pick up fish, ranging from CTs, HMs, HMPKs, to even arrowanas and flowerhorns.


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2012)

Yes you did pay too much for a halfmoon betta. I have one and I onlly paid $14 for him. I was at Petco and looked at their bettas, the highest priced ones are only $14.

$25 for a halfmoon is too much. I think that you got ripped off. Of course Hawaii is expensive. If the guy goes and gets his bettas then they should be cheaper than $69. That fish store owner is ripping people off.

BTW: Pretty betta


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

it's a halfmoon plakat, and petcos bettas aren't very well bred.


----------



## .hawaii (Oct 8, 2011)

Betta man said:


> it's a halfmoon plakat, and petcos bettas aren't very well bred.


it wasnt from petco, a local shop down here carries em.


----------



## jaxer16 (Nov 25, 2010)

yeah i live on oahu, and 25 is a rip off. i just brought 2 really nice pairs of hmpk for $20 a pair.


----------

